# My collection..



## NHke (Sep 12, 2009)

After a year...

_Meguiars:_

- Meguiar's ColorX - 473ml
- Meguiar's Gold Class Car Wash - 1892ml
- Meguiar's Gold Class Rich Leather Cleaner and Conditioner - 414ml
- Meguiar's Quik Wheel Detailer - 473 ml
- Meguiar's Carpet and Interior Cleaner - 473ml
- Meguiars Hot Shine High Gloss Tire Coating
- Meguiar's ScratchX
- Meguiar's Quik Detailer - 473ml (Not on picture) 
- Meguiars NXT All Metal Polysh (Not on picture)
- Meguiar's International Kit Bag (Not on picture)










_Meguiars Professional:_

- Meguiar's Professional All Purpose Cleaner (APC) - 3780ml
- Meguiar's Professional All Purpose Cleaner Spuitfles (APC) - 945ml
- Meguiar's Professional Glass Cleaner Concentrate - 3780ml
- Meguiar's Professional Glass Cleaner Concentrate Spuitfles - 945ml
- Meguiar's Professional Last Touch Spray Detailer - 3780ml
- Meguiar's Professional Last Touch Spuitfles - 945ml
- Meguiar's Professional Wheel Brightener - 3780ml
- Meguiar's Professional Wheel Brightener Spuitfles - 945ml
- 3 x Meguiar's Professional Standaard Sprayer
- 1 x Meguiar's Professional 'Chemical Resistant' Sprayer










_Poorboys World:_

- Poorboys World - Black Hole - 473ml
- Poorboys World - Natural Look Dressing - 473ml 
- Poorboys World - Trim Restorer - 473ml
- Poorboys World - Bio-Degradable All Purpose Cleaner & Degreaser - 946ml
- Poorboys Worls - APC 1/2 verdund 500ml
- Poorboys Worls - APC 1/5 verdund 500ml
- Poorboys Worls - APC 1/10 verdund 500ml
- Poorboys Worls - APC 1/20 verdund 500ml










_Dodo Juice:_

- Dodo Juice Born To Be Mild - 500Ml
- Dodo Juice Red Mist - Tropical protection detailer - 500ml (Not on picture)
- Dodo Juice Born Slippy clay lube - Spray 500ml
- Dodo Juice Blue Velvet HardWax - 250ml 
- Dodo Juice Purple Haze SoftWax - 250ml










_Chemical Guys:_

- Chemical Guys - Extreme Shine Metal Shine - 473ml
- Chemical Guys - Microfibre Rejuvenator - 473ml










_Valet Pro:_

- Valet Pro Billberry Wheel cleaner 1000ml
- Valet Pro Billberry Wheel cleaner 1/5 verdund 500ml
- Valet Pro Billberry Wheel cleaner 1/10 verdund 500ml










_Autobrite:_

- Autobrite Foam Kit voor Karcher
- Autobrite Super Snow Foam - Super Concentrate - 1000ml
- Autobrite Super Snow Foam - Super Concentrate - 5000ml










_Monello Polierproducten:_

- Monello Monello Raffini Finale Finishing Polish - 500ml - Cut 2/5 Gloss 5/5
- Monello Monello Raffini Mezzo Polish - 500ml - Cut 3.5/5 Gloss 3/5 
- Monello Monello Raffini Inizio Compound - 500ml - Cut 5/5 Gloss 1.5/5
- Monello Monello Raffini Spruzzo - Inspection Spray - 500ml










_Allerlei Producten:_

- Provision Rain Clear
- Provision Fog Clear
- Wolfgang Tiregel 473ml
- Wheelwax
- Cyberclean
- Meguiars Clay
- Turtlewax Insect Remover
- Kenotek GlassCleaner










_DAP500:_










_Handpads en DAP pads:_

- Lake Country SmartPads CCS 5.5 inch Black Finishing Pad
- Lake Country SmartPads CCS 5.5 inch Green Heavy Polishing Pad
- Lake Country SmartPads CCS 5.5 inch Orange Light Cutting Pad
- Lake Country SmartPads CCS 5.5 inch Green Light Polishing / Finishing Pad
- Lake Country SmartPads CCS 5.5 inch White Polishing Pad
- Lake Country SmartPads CCS 5.5 inch Red Ultrasoft Wax/Sealant Pad
- 2 Lake Country Red UltraSoft Finishing CCS Euro Foam Hand Applicator
- Mothers yellow pad
- 1 x Dodo Juice Blue Roo Polishing Pouch
- 2 x Dodo Juice - Supernatural Finger Mitt
- 2 x Carclean Hi-Tech Foam Applicator










_Poetsdoeken:_

- 2 x Chemical Guys Buffing towel
- Dodo Juice Mister Pink - Interior Detailing Mitt
- 2 x Poorboys World - Ultra Mega Towel - Blauw - 39x39cm
- 2 x Poorboys World - Mega Plush - Groen - 39x39cm 
- 2 x Poorboys World - Deluxe Mega Towel - Geel - 39x39cm
- 1 x Poorboys World - Mega Mega Plush - 40x68cm 
- Cobra Edgeless Microfiber Polishing Cloth - Indigo
- Cobra - Blue All Purpose Microfiber Towel 
- Cobra - Microfiber Detail Cloth Bulk
- +-15 onbekende MF towels










_Droogdoeken:_

- Cobra Waffle Weave MF Glass Towel
- Carrand Microfiber MAX Supreme Drying Towel - 60x90cm
- 1 x Chemical Guys Orange Babies
- Meguiars Water Magnet Microfiber Drying Towel
- Dodo Juice Mint Merkin - Microfibre Window Cloth










_Allerlei:_

- Meguiar's Smooth Surface Individual Clay Bar
- Meguiar's Triple Duty Detail Brush
- Meguiar's Tyre Dressing Applicator Pad
- Brinkmann Dual Xenon
- Daytona Wheel Brush
- Tyre gel applicator
- Brush..










_Washmitts and Bone:_

- Cobra Bone MF Spons
- 2 x Rasta Mitt
- 2 x Mothers Wool Washmitt
- Meguiar's Microfiber Wash Mitt










_Buckets:_

- 2 x Chemical Guys - Emmer (ca. 10L)
- 1 x Chemical Guys Grittguard
- Dodo Juice RINSE sticker 
- Dodo Juice WASH sticker


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very very nice


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice lot of goodies there mate :thumb: How do you rate the megs wheel brightener?


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice collection mate


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Very nice collection mate, must of cost quite a bit!!


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

that is some collection, :buffer:


----------



## NHke (Sep 12, 2009)

New update...

- Chemical Guys Polishing Pad Conditioner
- Chemical Guys GlossWorkz
- Chemical Guys Bug Bugger en Tar Remover
- Chemical Guys Bare Bones
- 2 x W-APS
- Mothers Wheel Brush
- Mothers Detailing Brushes 2pc
- Provision Glass Scrub
- Meguiar's Thick MF Washmitt
- Chemical Guys Lemon Scent 
- Chemical Guys Pro-Polish+ +-1/4


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

A very rounded collection! How much of that don't you use?


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

nice collection!!!


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

My god, i thought i was doing well to get some stuff in, thats like a huge collection!!! NICE!!!:thumb:


----------



## NHke (Sep 12, 2009)

Update !!

- Chemical Guys Pete's 53 Concours Paste Wax (8oz)
- Dodo Juice Supernatural Detailing Clay (240g)
- Lake Country Kompressor Black Finessing Pad (7-inch)
- Lake Country Kompressor White Polishing Pad (7-inch)
- 5 x Eurow Shag Weave Microfibre Towel 
- 5 x Foam Applicator Pad 
- 2 x Valet Pro Small Dash Brush


----------



## NHke (Sep 12, 2009)

Update..

- Dodo Juice Red Mist TROPICAL
- Meguiar's Generic Detailer Spray Bottle - White 
- Foam Trigger Spray Head










------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

- Dodo Juice Red Mist - Protection detailer 250ml 70%
- Dodo Juice Lime Prime Lite cleaner glaze - 250ml
- Dodo Juice Orange Crush Soft Wax Panel Pot - 30ml
- Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub Soft Wax Panel Pot - 30ml
- Dodo Juice Light Fantastic soft wax - 250ml - 80% 
- Poorboys World Spray and Wipe 473ml 90%
- Poorboys World Bio-Degradable All Purpose Cleaner & Degreaser 946ml 30%










-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

- Gliptone - Liquid Leather Gentle Cleaner - 250ml 
- Gliptone - Liquid Leather Conditioner - 250ml 
- Monello - Foamed Wool 5.5 inch Cutting Pad 
- Lake Country - 3,5 inch Dual Action Flexible Backing Plate 
- Lake Country - 4 inch Orange Spot Buff Light Cutting CCS Pad 
- Lake Country - 4 inch White Spot Buff CCS Pad - Slim Line 
- Lake Country - 4 inch Black Spot Buff Finessing CCS Pad 
- InteriorBrush HorseHair

- Cobra - Super Plush Deluxe Jr. 600 Microfiber Towel - 40x40cm :kado


----------



## NHke (Sep 12, 2009)

NEWWWWWWWW

- Alutec NTSR20 extractor
- SmartWax Clean Microfiber Gallon (3780ml)
- Hex Logic Pad White
- Hex Logic Pads Oranje
- Orange Babie Drying Towel


----------

